# Cooked Lima Beans?



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

I just cooked some frozen lima beans & have some left over. Was wondering if it was okay for the ratties to snack on as a small treat? I wasn't sure if it was best to have them cooked or uncooked. This isn't something I've ever come across in the forums yet.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

I think i remember reading somewhere that cooked beans were fine but raw was not. That wasn't on forums though. 

"Forbidden food

Bleu cheese, Licorice, Raw dry beans or peanuts, raw sweet potato, raw red cabbage and brussel sprouts, raw artichokes, green bananas, green potato skin and eyes, wild insects, rhubarb, orange juice (for male rats only). *Raw bean & potato & red cabbage must be cooked well before giving them*."

http://www.fancypetrats.com/pet-rats-food-plants-to-avoid.php


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

SawyerAshton said:


> I think i remember reading somewhere that cooked beans were fine but raw was not. That wasn't on forums though.
> 
> "Forbidden food
> 
> ...


That's what I've read as well, I just want to make sure before giving it to them as I've never ran into anything about lima beans in particular.  They are most certainly fully cooked, haha. I don't salt them when I eat them either so the sodium is quite low.


----------

